
Survey: 52% of consumers are overwhelmed by daily deal emails - mjfern
http://www.zdnet.com/blog/btl/survey-52-of-consumers-are-overwhelmed-by-daily-deal-emails/51023
======
egiva
If you're like me you bought 1-2 daily deals early on, and then never went
back to using Groupon or daily deal sites. Do they publish any financial
information on repeat purchases? I haven't been able to find it...

